# Automatisierung Eigenheim



## mmslnd (10 November 2013)

*Welches System ist Ideal - Automatisierung Eigenheim*

Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde,

ich entschuldige mich vorab, falls dieser Beitrag im falschen Forum gelandet ist - ich bin wirklich ein totaler Neuling auf diesem Gebiet
und habe mich in der Hoffnung angemeldet, dass Ihr mir einen Weg aus meiner Unwissenheit zeigen könnt 

Ich habe ein Haus gekauft, dieses besteht aus 3 Etagen, ca 220qm² und möchte nun nachträglich folgende Dinge automatisieren,
bzw. mich erstmal über den "genauen Aufbau" informieren. Die notwendigen baulichen Maßnahmen (Kanäle für Leerrohre stemmen, Kabel ziehen, ...)
bei einem "bereits fertigen Haus" sind mir bewusst.

Zu meinem Eigentlichen Problem: Ich habe schon viele Threads durchsucht, bin aber bisher sehr stark von Fachwörtern erschlagen worden.
Ich möchte gern folgende Dinge automatisieren/schalten:

- Rollläden
- diverse Lichter
- Einfahrts-Tor
- Steckdosen
- Kameras
- Feuermelder
- Garagentor

(einige von diesen Sachen wie z.B. das Rolltor würde ich allerdings erst später realisieren und ein Leerrohr bis zum Endpunkt verlegen)
Als grafische Benutzer-Oberfläche würde ich gerne eine App bzw. eine Online-Applikation entwickeln, mit welcher ich diese Dinge steuern kann.

Ich selbst bin Software-Entwickler und entwickle mit meinem Unternehmen täglich Android-Apps und Online-Software Lösungen,
sodass dieser Part kein Problem für mich wäre und ich unter anderem auch schon Erfahrungen mit SPS-Programmierung bei einem Robotronik-Unternehmen sammeln durfte.

Allerdings weiß ich einfach nicht, welches "System" das richtige wäre, die einen sagen KNX, die anderen etwas anderes,
ich habe jetzt ein "WAGO" Starterkit ins Auge gefasst - aber wären damit diese Sachen möglich? oder benötigt man irgendwelche "Bus-Connectoren"? (oder wofür benötigt man diese Überhaupt?)
Was für Aktoren brauche ich z.B. für eine Lampen-Steuerung oder eine Rolltor-Ansteuerung, die paar Volt die aus diesem Gerät raus kommen werden wohl kaum für die direkte Einspeisung eines Rolltor-Antriebs reichen 

Leider finde ich keine Informationen die mich weiter bringen, weil ich nicht weiß, welches "Bus-" oder "Automatisierungssystem" das richtige ist 

Ich hoffe auf Eure Unterstützung und bedanke mich vielmals im Voraus!

Viele Grüße


----------



## witkatz (11 November 2013)

Ich habe viel gutes über HomeMatic gehört, auch in Bezug auf Online-Fähigkeit. Das könnte gerade für einen Software Entwickler interessant sein. Die Steuerung kann entweder mit der HM-Zentrale oder mit einer FHEM auf einem NAS-System, FritzBox oder auch z.B. einem RaspBerry Pi realisiert und online zugänglich gemacht werden. 
Ich habe selber keine Erfahrung damit gemacht, kann also nur so als Tipp zum Weiter-Recherchieren. 
http://www.reicheltpedia.de/index.php/HomeMatic
http://www.fhemwiki.de/wiki/HomeMatic

Gruß
witkatz


----------



## Mobi (11 November 2013)

Also ich bin im Moment bei einem Hausbau dabei, wo wir eine ILC von Phoenix verwenden. Dort wird es auch eine App geben fürs iPad und zudem noch eine Visualisierung auf einem Panel an der Wand. Wobei das auch beides dann was selbstgeschriebenes ist, da man dann eindeutig mehr Möglichkeiten hat und ein eigenes Design verwenden kann. Aber SPS-technisch hast du natürlich ne große Auswahl, Siemens, Wago, Phoenix, Beckhoff. Und für eine Lampe oder Rollladen würde ich ein bzw. zwei Koppelrelais nehmen und fürs Rolltor wahrscheinlich ein Schütz.


----------



## Smartimation (11 November 2013)

Bezüglich Visu - Vielleicht ist das für jemanden nützlich.

*www.smartimation.com*


----------



## mmslnd (12 November 2013)

Für mich stellt sich momentan die Frage, ist es sinnvoll, wenn ich auf einen (KNX-)Bus setze oder reicht auch die konventionelle Art?
Wenn ich zum Beispiel eine Lampe dimmen möchte, reicht dann dafür eine WAGO ohne Bus-Aufbau oder ist dies zwingend notwendig? 

Und kann ich als Relais jedes x-beliebige nehmen oder sollte man dort auf bestimmte setzen? Beim KNX-System reichen ja "normale Relais" nicht, oder?
...Werden diese Relais dann direkt an der Lampe verkabelt? Also, sodass nur die Steuerleitungen zum zentralen Verteiler bzw. der SPS gehen oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?

Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## Mobi (12 November 2013)

Klar, wenn einem das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis egal ist, kann man sich auch ne S7 fürs Haus zulegen. Nur das machen wenige Hausbauer, wenn sie nicht günstig drankommen. Ich finds auch Hammer, wieviel Platz die wegnehmen, da ist schon Wago, Beckhoff oder Phoenix recht kompakt und die Kommunikation zwischen SPS und HMI ist wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## IBFS (12 November 2013)

Ich habe schon beide Welten in der Hausinstallation erlebt. 
Die Sorgenfreieste ist für mich immer noch KNX. 
Klare Dezentrale Strukturen. Abschottung von 
Garten und Hausinstallation UND im Notfall kann man
jedem zertifizierten E-Betrieb das Hausprojekt geben und
es kommt damit klar. 
Um es wirklich klar zu sagen, wenn jemand mal vorhat aus
welchen Gründen auch immer sein Haus verkaufen zu müssen,
eine KNX-Installation erhöht den Wert, ein (meistens undokumentierte)
 SPS-gesteuerte Installation senkt in der Regel den Wert
des Hauses.


----------



## tomrey (12 November 2013)

Hi, habe das alles in den letzten beiden Jahren hinter mir (Neubau) und würde es jederzeit wieder so machen! 





mmslnd schrieb:


> (KNX-)Bus setze oder reicht auch die konventionelle Art? Lampe dimmen möchte, reicht dann dafür eine WAGO ohne Bus-Aufbau oder ist dies zwingend notwendig?


 Wenn Du eine SPS nimmst brauchst Du keinen Bus aber alle zu steuernden Verbraucher müssen (sternförmig) zur SPS verkabelt werden. Bei großen Gebäuden kann auch z.B. etagenweise ein Feldbusgerät (SPS als Sammler ohne eigene "Intelligenz") sinnvoll sein um Kabel zu sparen.  





mmslnd schrieb:


> Und kann ich als Relais jedes x-beliebige nehmen oder sollte man dort auf bestimmte setzen? Beim KNX-System reichen ja "normale Relais" nicht, oder? ...Werden diese Relais dann direkt an der Lampe verkabelt? Also, sodass nur die Steuerleitungen zum zentralen Verteiler bzw. der SPS gehen oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?


 ja, im Prinzip jedes x-beliebige 24V DC-Relais, ich habe Finder Koppelrelais und Eltako Dimmer (alle im Schaltschrank im Technikraum) eingesetzt. Also zwischen SPS und Relais dünner Draht, Kan-Kabel, Telefonleitung o.ä. (auch zwischen SPS und den Schaltern/Tastern eines beliebigen Standardprogramms) und vom Relais zum Verbraucher z.B. NYM mit 230V. Gruß


----------



## mmslnd (12 November 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure ganzen Antworten.
Ich habe mir jetzt mal Gedanken über ein KNX-System gemacht, weil man damit anscheinend (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) etwas flexibler ist.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine "Beispiel-Verkabelung" dazu? Muss ich dann die 230V-Leitungen zu den Aktoren Zentral im Keller ziehen?
Dann müsste ich ja für das ganze Haus neue Leitungen ziehen. Habe schon auf dieser EIB-Home Seite geschaut,
leider sind dort keine Bilder mehr vorhanden 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## IBFS (12 November 2013)

mmslnd schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure ganzen Antworten.
> Ich habe mir jetzt mal Gedanken über ein KNX-System gemacht, weil man damit anscheinend (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) etwas flexibler ist.
> 
> Hat jemand vielleicht eine "Beispiel-Verkabelung" dazu? Muss ich dann die 230V-Leitungen zu den Aktoren Zentral im Keller ziehen?
> ...





http://www.knx.org/fileadmin/downlo.../Grundlagenwissen_zum_KNX_Standard_German.pdf

http://www.wernis-homepage.de/index_htm_files/EIB_KNX.pdf

http://www.knx-professionals.de/forum/showthread.php?t=6592

usw.

Bei Fragen einfach fragen!

wichtig ist. Zu allen Sensoren und Aktoren darf nur das GRÜNE EIB-KABEL  (und bei Aktoren natürlich 230V)   .  Kein CAT oder Klingeldraht.


----------



## tomrey (12 November 2013)

KNX=Bus d.h. ein Schalter usw. nach dem anderen an 1 Kabelstrang
SPS=Stern
Achtung Kosten: Bei SPS gehts mit ganz normalen Schaltern <10 EUR, bei KNX sitzt die Intelligenz dezentral im Schalter und das kostet ca. 80 EUR/Stück!
Achtung Visualisierung: Bei SPS (zumindest meine WAGO) ist eine JAVA-Visu eingebaut und das können Smartphones bisher nicht. (Mir wurscht, da ich eh mit Laptop/Tablet bediene)
Gruß


----------



## IBFS (12 November 2013)

tomrey schrieb:


> Achtung Kosten: Bei SPS gehts mit ganz normalen Schaltern <10 EUR, bei KNX sitzt die Intelligenz dezentral im Schalter und das kostet ca. 80 EUR/Stück!



Achtung Mathematik:
Da mit SPS nur Parallelverdrahtung (es gibt keine Profinet-UP-Sensoren) möglich ist, Preisfrage:

Wie viele Adern braucht ein einfacher Taster - 2 Stück - mit Rückmeldelampe inges. 3 bzw. 4 Adern - kann damit Zweiflächen-Dimmen oder Zweiflächen-Jalousiebeidenung machen? - Antwort NEIN
da braucht man schon wieder Adern mehr. 

Wenn man z.B. mal ein Schaltstelle mit 8 Tastern hat braucht man mit Rückmeldungs-LED   18 Adern  und  je 8 Binäere Ein-/Ausgänge.  

So und nun rechnen wir mal als - zugegeben - Extrembeispiel durch:

SPS:   8 fach Taster - Drähte ohne Ende (nicht erweiterbar)  8E 8A ... -- Kosten 80-100€

KNX:   8 fach Taster - KNX - z.B.  heißt dort 4-fach, weil man normalerweise nur 4 Funktionen auflegt  --- AUF/AU --- AN/AUS        -- Kosten 80-100€ 

Was fällt auf?  Bei der SPS-Variante fehlen noch die E-A-Karten


----------



## tomrey (12 November 2013)

Meine Mathe ging so:
Anzahl Taster (Schaltkontakt) = Anzahl Adern +1 (24V+)
je Rollo/Raff: 1 Doppeltaster
Je Licht 1 Taster
Dimmen usw. per SPS/Eltako unterschieden nach Tastendruck kurz/lang
Kontroll-LED brauchte ich im ganzen Haus nur 1x (Speisekammer von außen zu schalten).
E/A-Baugruppen gebraucht aus der Bucht.
8-fach Taster haben bei mir keinen WAF ;-)
Ich habe Reserven durch Einfach->Doppeltaster=max. Anzahl UP-Dosen x 2 und per Laptop=unendlich
Bedienlogik: Alles wie in einer üblichen Hausinsta ohne Automatisierung + 1 Taster neben der Haustüre für An-/Abwesenheit.
Bedienung der Automatikfunktionen nur per Laptop=digitale Fernbedienung.
m.E. ist aber das ko-Kriterium bei Renovierung die Möglichkeit nachträglich Kabel zu ziehen.
(obwohl: Wer sich nicht vor Strahlung fürchtet kann auch per Funk an eine SPS anbinden)
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2013)

Die Diskussion SPS <> KNX ist eigentlich schon der falsche Ansatz.
Die Mischung der Systeme macht eigentlich mehr Sinn:

KNX macht zum Einsammeln der Signale. Hier kann man richtig Verdrahtungsaufwand sparen.
Ausserdem gibt es alle erdenklichen Sensoren und Schalterprogramme mit KNX.

DALI zur Beleuchtungsteuerung. Wenn man eine Weile sucht, dann findet man sehr gute und günstige Dimmer.
Gerade für LED-Beleuchtung gibt es sehr viele Angebote.

SPS zur Signalverarbeitung.
Mit KNX alleine stößt man sehr schnell an Grenzen.
Will man mehr, dann wirds sehr schnell richtig heftig teuer.
Beispiel sind Visualisierung, Bedienung per Smartphone, Verknüpfung unterschiedlicher Systeme.
Für den Preis einer 16 Kanal KNX-Schaltuhr mit Astrofunktion oder eines 4 Kanal Heizungsaktors bekomme ich schon eine Wago-CPU.

Mein Fazit:
Das Beste aus den Systemen nutzen und sinnvoll kombinieren.

Aber eines ist unbestritten:
Auf den Wert eines Hauses wirkt Automatisierung mindernd.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mmslnd (12 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Diskussion SPS <> KNX ist eigentlich schon der falsche Ansatz.
> Die Mischung der Systeme macht eigentlich mehr Sinn:
> 
> KNX macht zum Einsammeln der Signale. Hier kann man richtig Verdrahtungsaufwand sparen.
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

was genau meinst du mit "KNX zum Einsammeln der Signale"? 
Kannst du mir vielleicht mal ein Beispiel nennen, welche Teile ich z.B. bräuchte, um die Signale per KNX einzusammeln, die Bedienung per Smartphone abzuhandeln und dann das ganze mit einem Aktor zu "benutzen"?
Nur, damit ich etwas habe, woran ich mich entlang suchen kann 

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## Mobi (12 November 2013)

Man nehme eine 750iger von Wago, dazu eine KNX Klemme zur Anbindung und et voila ist die SPS-Seite fertig. Und an die KNX-Klemme kommt dan der KNX-Bus mit den Busankopplern und sonstigen Sachen. Das mit dem Smartphone kannste erstmal außen vorlassen. Das kannst du nämlich heutzutage mit jedem System.


----------



## IBFS (12 November 2013)

mmslnd schrieb:


> was genau meinst du mit "KNX zum Einsammeln der Signale"?




Man nehme ein KNX-Netzteil, eine Hand voll dezentraler Sensoren - also Schalter / Dimmer - sowas wie den GIRA-Ojektregler - usw.  --- damit sammelt man die Signale ein.

Da  werden aber nicht wie bei einer SPS ständig gepollte Ist-Zustände übertragen, sondern es werden Events auf dem 9600kbit/s-Bus gesendet und empfangen.
In einem aktuellen Beispiel, das ich gerade ausführe, wurden KNX-Dimmer und 20A-KNX-Aktoren im Schaltschrank platziert. Zumindest das Dimmen würde 
ich nicht in der SPS lösen, gebrauchte 4 Kanal-Dimmer gibt es schon für 200€.

Binär oder Temperatursignale sammele ich über einen EIB300 [http://helmholz.de/prod.d,18_19_22.html?p_id=148]    ein. 
Damit kann man dann in der S7 machen was man will.  

Zumindest also die Sensorik jedweder Art würde ich per KNX einsammeln.


----------



## mmslnd (13 November 2013)

Das heißt ich könnte mit diesem Kit hier:

http://www.wago.de/produkte/produkt...komponenten/starterkits/knx-ip-starterkit.jsp

Das gesamte KNX-Netz aufbauen? Daran schließe ich dann http://katalog.gira.de/de_DE/datenblatt.html?id=451144 diesen Taster und kann damit, nach diverser Konfiguration diesen Aktor steuern http://www.elektro-wandelt.de/Berke...1-fach-16A-Schliesser-lichtgrau-75341001.html , richtig? Und das alles könnte ich an einen BUS hängen, unabhängig ob Sensor oder Aktor, oder?

Grüße,
Marcel


----------



## lucipher (13 November 2013)

Hallo Marcel,

du kannst mit dem Taster auch den Aktor OHNE das Wago Starter Kit steuern. Um den KNX Bus zu parametrieren benötigst du aber immer die ETS Software damit zu den jeweiligen Geräten die entsprechenden Adressen zuordnest. Die Steuerung kann dann als übergeordnete Intelligenz verwendet werden.

Wie schon gesagt der Bus ist autark von der Steuerung.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## apmIng (13 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber eines ist unbestritten:
> Auf den Wert eines Hauses wirkt Automatisierung mindernd.


Hallo Dieter - könntest Du das bitte näher erklären?


----------



## mmslnd (13 November 2013)

lucipher schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> 
> du kannst mit dem Taster auch den Aktor OHNE das Wago Starter Kit steuern. Um den KNX Bus zu parametrieren benötigst du aber immer die ETS Software damit zu den jeweiligen Geräten die entsprechenden Adressen zuordnest. Die Steuerung kann dann als übergeordnete Intelligenz verwendet werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sascha,

vielen Dank, das erklärt einiges! 
Eine OpenSource ETS-Software gibt es nicht, oder?

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## meckpom (13 November 2013)

Hallo 
es gibt die ETS als Lite-Version.Mann muß dafür nur einen schwierigen Onlinekurs machen bei der KNX.Ist aber auf max.20 Geräte begrenzt.Zum Üben reichts.
Ist auch voll funktionsfähig.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## lucipher (13 November 2013)

Hallo Marcel,

mit der reinen Parametrierung der Geräte stößt du aber schnell an Grenzen der Funktionalität und Komfort. Daher sind Logikengines durchaus sinnvoll.

Unter freebus wird an einer ETS Alternative gearbeitet, aber die ist noch in einem so frühen Stadium, dass man damit nicht wirklich arbeiten kann. Hab es aber selbst noch nicht getestet. Die Seite spricht aber selbst von einem Stadium zwischen Alpha und Beta.
http://trac.freebus.org/projects/fts/wiki/Hauptseite 


Die ETS Software ist aber nicht günstig. Derzeit gibt es wieder in einem anderen Forum (http://www.knx-user-forum.de) eine Sammelbestellungsaktion (Gutschein 500€). Gilt aber nur noch bis 17.11.

Gruß


----------



## mmslnd (13 November 2013)

lucipher schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> 
> mit der reinen Parametrierung der Geräte stößt du aber schnell an Grenzen der Funktionalität und Komfort. Daher sind Logikengines durchaus sinnvoll.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, das werde ich mir sofort mal anschauen 

Kannst du mir eine Logikengine empfehlen? Muss ja vielleicht nicht gleich der GIRA Homeserver sein ... oder?


----------



## lucipher (13 November 2013)

Also im Bereich Logiksysteme gibt es reichlich auf dem Markt. Über EibPC (Enertex) zu Domovea (Hager) bis hin zu einem Raspberry PI mit ROT Extension hast du viele möglichkeiten Logiken abzubilden. Das bedarf natürlich Recherche um das Gerät für die eigenen Bedürfnisse und Fähigkeiten zu ermitteln.

Bei mir ist die Sensorseite über KNX erfasst. Die CX9020 steuert daraufhin die Aktorseite bestehend aus Relais. Zeitschaltprogramme oder sonstige logische Verknüpfungen werden in der SPS verarbeitet.

Gruß


----------



## Kira2000 (13 November 2013)

Hallo,

wer glaubt, das eine KNX Installation mal eben durch einen zertifizierten E-Betrieb gewartet werden kann glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Von den Kosten einer solchen Installation ganz zu schweigen. Es hört sich alles so einfach an, ist es aber nicht, wie die Realität beweist.
Es wird sicher Fachbetriebe geben welche eine Fremdinstallation in den Griff bekommen, diese würden auch eine WAGO oder ähnliche Steuerungen beherrschen.

Nur meine Erfahrung mit einschlägigen Unternehmen jeder Größenordnung.


----------



## IBFS (13 November 2013)

lucipher schrieb:


> Die ETS Software ist aber nicht günstig. Derzeit gibt es wieder in einem anderen Forum (http://www.knx-user-forum.de) eine Sammelbestellungsaktion (Gutschein 500€). Gilt aber nur noch bis 17.11.



Das würde ich jedem empfehlen, bei dem Sonderpreis, den wie gesagt, ein gute Mischung aus KNX und SPS ist sehr sinnvoll. 
Man braucht aber eben dazu immer die ETS-Software und die ist durch diese Aktion sehr günstig. Ich bin vor 6 Jahren auch
mittels so einer Aktion zur Lizenz gekommen. Bitte immer den Dongle dazukaufen (ca. 50€) sonst wird die Lizenz an einen
bestimmen Rechner gebunden. Das ist nicht sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## IBFS (13 November 2013)

lucipher schrieb:


> mit der reinen Parametrierung der Geräte stößt du aber schnell an Grenzen der Funktionalität und Komfort. Daher sind Logikengines durchaus sinnvoll.



Dafür empfehle ich den EibPc!



lucipher schrieb:


> Unter freebus wird an einer ETS Alternative gearbeitet, aber die ist  noch in einem so frühen Stadium, dass man damit nicht wirklich arbeiten  kann. Hab es aber selbst noch nicht getestet. Die Seite spricht aber  selbst von einem Stadium zwischen Alpha und Beta.
> http://trac.freebus.org/projects/fts/wiki/Hauptseite



Diese freien Varianten bedienen sich dabei aber oft einer kleinen Gemeinheit. Sie sind so gestrickt, 
das ein bestimmte Applikation eines zertifizierten KNX-Herstellers auf ihren Geräten lauffähig gemacht wird.
Das ist nicht ganz unproblematisch, wie jedem durch kurzes Nachdenken klar sein dürfte.


----------



## IBFS (13 November 2013)

Kira2000 schrieb:


> Es wird sicher Fachbetriebe geben welche eine Fremdinstallation in den Griff bekommen,...



Unter vier Voraussetzung muss das jeder vernünftige Fachbetrieb hinbekommen.

1. Das KNX-Projekt ist aktuell und spiegelt exakt die Anlage wieder, also alle KNX-Teilnehmer sind OFFLINE gleich zum ONLINE-Stand
2. Die Gruppenadressen haben sinnvolle und klar strukturierte Langnamen 
3. Im Schaltschrank (bzw. in den Schaltschränken) sind alle Teilnehmer beschriftet
4. Die lokale Zuordnung der Geräte in der Haus(Gewerk)struktur  (also Keller, UG, OG, Schaltschrank1_UG, Schaltschrank2_UG usw.) ist erfolgt 

Punkt!





Kira2000 schrieb:


> ...., diese würden auch eine WAGO oder ähnliche Steuerungen  beherrschen.



Falsch gedacht:   
Da ein KNX-Projekt (abgesehen von Logikmodulen oder HS) nur aus parametrierten Geräten besteht (da wird nix programmiert) 
findet man sehr schnell die aktivierten Funktionalitäten

Jedes SPS-Projekt hingegen hat ein persönlichen Modulaisierungsgrad, Notation und Aufbau. Da ist das deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## bike (13 November 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Jedes SPS-Projekt hingegen hat ein persönlichen Modulaisierungsgrad, Notation und Aufbau. Da ist das deutlich schwieriger.



Also hier in A bzw bei meinem Häuschen habe ich keinen Elektroinstallateur gefunden, der selbst KNX macht bzw wartet.
Die kaufen von irgendwo die Dienstleistung ein und der Kunde ist am Ende vermutlich allein.
Ich habe meine Hütte mit SPS automatisiert. Die Sensoren und Aktoren sind auf Knoten geführt und werden von dort über Bus mit der CPU verbunden.
Mit wenig Umschaltungen kann die PLC umgangen werden und alles funktioniert manuell.

Sich nur auf einen Rechner verlassen ist nicht meine Welt.


bike


----------



## tomrey (13 November 2013)

...und hier in A-Süd ist höchstens mal die Rede vom Nico-Bus...
also selbst ist der Mann und codesys wird gelernt ;-)


----------



## Kira2000 (14 November 2013)

Genau,
die "Fachbetriebe" geben die Daten an zB. Gira und lassen sich dort alles zusammenstellen.
Da ist nix mit selber wissen, nur nachplappern. Die erste Änderung wird für den Kunden
zum Horror-Trip mit entsprechenden Mehkosten!


----------



## tomrey (14 November 2013)

Aber wir gleiten vom Thema ab...
Der Themenstarter macht ja soweit alles richtig, indem er hier im Forum fragt und Antworten von Nutzern aus eigener Erfahrung bekommt und sich nicht nur auf Fachbetriebe verlassen muß.
Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Fachbetrieben sind auch die froh, wenn der Kunde schon möglichst genau weiß was er will und es gibt wie überall die unterschiedlichsten Schaffarben...
Es gab hier mal einen netten thread wo Automatisierungvorschläge bis hin  zur ph-Messung im Katzenklo gesammelt wurden - alles ist möglich - was  man (nicht) braucht sollte man vorher überlegen.
Wenn man für den Bau auf einen Fachbetrieb angewiesen ist, weil man's nicht selbst kann, dann sollte man versuchen einen Pauschalpreis für einen fest definierten Umfang zu vereinbaren und muß man unbedingt erhebliche Kohle für den späteren Unterhalt durch den Fachbetrieb einplanen denn eines ist sicher: Änderungen wird es trotz bester Planung zuhauf geben - der Appetit kommt bekanntlich beim Essen!
Wenn man's selbst macht bitte dran denken, was der Partner mit dem ganzen Zeug macht, wenn einen der Schlag trifft.
Insofern hängt m.E. der Wert des Hauses mit Automatisierung von der einfachen "Rückrüstbarkeit", sauberem Verdrahtungsaufbau im Schaltschank sowie einer Anlagendokumentation für Dummies ab. Da hat die SPS-Lösung klare Vorteile wenn man z.B. Koppelrelais einfach durch Stromstossschalter ersetzt (Licht) bzw. die Taster direkt auf die Koppelrelais legt (Rollos).
last not least: Es ist ein tolles Gefühl, wenn man es geschafft hat und eine Änderung von Schalter/Verbraucherzuordnung in 5 Min klappt...
Grüße


----------



## IBFS (14 November 2013)

tomrey schrieb:


> Wenn man's selbst macht bitte dran denken, was der Partner mit dem ganzen Zeug macht, wenn einen der Schlag trifft.
> Insofern hängt m.E. der Wert des Hauses mit Automatisierung von der einfachen "Rückrüstbarkeit", sauberem Verdrahtungsaufbau im Schaltschank sowie einer Anlagendokumentation für Dummies ab. Da hat die SPS-Lösung klare Vorteile wenn man z.B. Koppelrelais einfach durch Stromstossschalter ersetzt (Licht) bzw. die Taster direkt auf die Koppelrelais legt (Rollos).



Wenn einen der Schlag trifft und das SPS Programm nicht da ist sowie kein Klemmenplan hilft nur durchklingeln. Super  ... und dann alles auf Klick Klack zurückrüsten ... so ein Unsinn.

Bei einer KNX-Installation kann man selbst OHNE das Projekt die wichtigsten Funktionen rückwärts ermittelt.

Einfach den Gruppenmonitor in der ETS anschalten und schauen welche Gruppenadresse das über den Bus gesendet wird. Bei einer halbwegs funktionierenden Installation
wird dann irgend ein Licht angehen oder ein Rollladen fahren. Damit hat man in einem halben Tag zumindest wieder überall wenigstens die Grundfunktionen.

In denke bei KNX sollte sich wirklich nur jemand äußern der SELBST schon mehr als drei vier Teilnehmer programmiert (also parametriert) hat. Nachplappern bringt nichts.

Ansonsten mag es weiße Flecken in Deutschland geben was KNX Firmen angeht. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: Bei Fragen hilft fragen!  Im KNX Forum wird garantiert
jedem zukünftigen KNX-Nutzer geholfen, auch mit passenden Firmenadressen.


----------



## IBFS (14 November 2013)

Kira2000 schrieb:


> Genau,
> die "Fachbetriebe" geben die Daten an zB. Gira und lassen sich dort alles zusammenstellen.



Als ob eine komplette KNX-Installation ausschießlich von einem Hersteller kommt.

Bei mir sind HAGER, BMS, SIEMENS, ABB, BERKER, JUNG, CONTROLTRONIC und  ENERTEX - Geräte eingebaut. 
Alles von einer Firma nur nehmen ist völliger Unsinn. Wer macht den so etwas.  ;-)


----------



## nade (14 November 2013)

Grad mal wieder Zeit gefunden, hier reinzuschauen.
Ahlso..
KNX brauch bei abänderungen, nachrüstarbeiten IMMER das Projekt auf dem letzten Stand. Sonst hat egal welcher Betrieb, egal wie Erfahren, es verdammt schwer. Spreche aus Erfahrung, da in einer bestehenden Anlage, wo ein alter Projektstand zur verfügung stand, einiges an Zeit gebraucht um da auch nur annährend zu erkennen, was nachgebaut wurde, was ausgebaut wurde usw. Ohne das Projekt hilft nur alles wieder neu machen, dann dauert es auch warscheinlich nicht lange. Soviel zu einfacher zum Warten bzw. Deffekte Bauteiler ersetzen...

Also, da hier Hager Domovea genannt wurde, Hager hat auch ein Funkversion für EIB Aktoren und Sensoren an zuschließen. Diese Funkmodule passen in eine nicht allzu volle Schalterdose, besser die Elektronikdosen nehmen. Oder Abzweigdosen. Diese werden dann über einen Medienkoppler auf den festverdrrahteten BUS "gewandelt".
Busaktoren gibt es aber auch als UP Version in einer BUS Verdrahtungsvariante, wo die Taster, oder auch Leuchten/Rolladenmotoren angeschlossen werden können.
Ach ja, die Domovea unterstützt bereits serienmäßig Netzwerkkameras.
http://www.hager.de/produktkatalog-neuheiten/schalterprogramme-und-gebaeudesteuerung/gebaeudesystemtechnik-knx-tx/643.htm
Die neueste Version von Domovea hat auch Logik Verschaltungen drin. Software ist kostenlos bei denen downloadbar. Serverset bestehend aus einer Lizens für das Onlineportal, einem Netzteil und einem Hutschinenserver liegt mom glaub bei etwa 1500€. Es besteht allerdings auch einer Softwarelösung, die nur eine Busverbindung und eine sowieso vorhandene Verbindung zum Netzwerk vorraussetzt.

Nein ich arbeite nicht für Hager, aber denke man kann ja mal alle möglichkeiten von KNX aufzeigen, auch wenn ich selber auch für eine Kombination bin. Die KNX Org. aber wohl da immernoch viel Geld mit der ETS sich einheimsen will.


----------



## IBFS (14 November 2013)

Für einen NEUBAU würde ich NIEMALS auf Funksysteme setzen. Wenn man was vergessen hat, bitteschön, aber Drahtgebunden ist besser.

Ansonsten sind HAGER REG-Geräte hervorragend!  Allerdings sollte man nicht ausschließlich nach dem Hersteller gehen.

Die Vorgehensweise sollte sein sich zuerst die Applikationsbeschreibung durchzuschauen.

Besonderes Bei Rollläden und Jalousien sollte man - trotz KNX - die Sensoren und Aktoren nicht planlos mischen.

Besonders das Thema Jalousiebedienung und deren möglichen Bedienzenarien sollte man sich vorher genau ansehen:

z.B.  http://download.gira.de/data2/21003310.pdf   -   3.1.4 Funktion "Jalousie"

__________________________________

http://www.1001-ets3-tipps.de/grati...i-ebooks/Die_12_goldenen_Regeln_zu_EIBKNX.pdf


----------



## nade (14 November 2013)

Hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Habe nur die Optionen aufgezeigt. Ich hab auf einem Seminar von denen, weil es mehr um die Visu mit domovea ging, mit dem Funkknochen die Sache parametrieren müssen. Zudem, wie gesagt, die Funkteile sind definitiv zu Platzraubend. Ein Vorteil hab ich bei denen noch Vergessen, die Funkmodule arbeiten dann eben wie ein dummes Stromstoss, vorrausgesetzt Taster und Verbraucher sind dran angeschlossen.
Bei Altbau, wo man nicht gerade alles auseinander reissen will, schon brauchbar. Ansonsten eben auch lieber die UP Teile, oder wie bei allen, normale Sensoren und Aktoren.
Bei komplexeren Dingen, ehr dann  Wago, oder sons ein Steuerungshersteller, damit der Bus nicht unnütz mit Protokollen überlastet wird, die nur für eine spezielle Sache gebraucht werden.


----------



## IBFS (14 November 2013)

Das gibt es jetzt - ausser die tollen Glastaster  - von MDT jetzt ein neues KNX/RF - System (besser als SIEMENS-GAMMA oder Hager)

KLICK:    http://www.smart-building-design.ch/knx-news/MDT_KNX_RF+_Topologie.jpg      -  gestichelte Linie


----------

